# After Castration



## HerbieHound (Jul 1, 2014)

Herbie is back, it's a bit bruised we bought a baby grow from Primark preferred that idea to the 'cone of shame'. He is currently lying in his crate and very dozey, finding it hard to stop him from jumping up as he's very excitable going back in 3 days (Friday) 

Thanks everyone for your wishes


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad everything went well..he looks adorable with his onesie


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bless, won't be long before he is back to normal.


----------

